# QTP exhaust cutouts 06 GTO



## williambmac (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone installed QTP electric exhaust cutouts on their GTO. Where are you mounting them? I just got a set of these for christmas and was looking to mount them, but I am not sure which is the best location. The exhaust is all stock. Any pics would be great. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you an 04 or 05/06 as the exhausts are different.

EDIT: I'm short bus today... didn't see title.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

He has an 06, READ his title.

I would recommend you remove the resonator and mount them there. Any shop can do that for you if required. Since we have discussed the resonator in other posts, I won't go back into it, just suffice to say it will just add a small amount of noise, not much.


----------

